# Bubbles in new TPO roof a problem?



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

Maybe not. Sometimes bubbles occur if the glue hasn't dried completely (during cooler weather), but will disappear as the glue dries. Give it a few days.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

generally not going to be a problem. Is it a big area? If it was cold and the roofer didnt let the glue flash off properly that causes it, using too much glue will cause it too.


----------



## dwyanehicks (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: bubbles with TPO*

Thanks for the replies. I didn't want to rely solely on what my installer said, which was that he thought it might flatten out with hot weather and that it wasn't a serious problem. It's 2000 sq. ft., mostly stuck down; so, it's not going to blow off. I suppose it's just a little annoying.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

If your not happy your roofer should fix it. With in reason. Like I said if they are just some small 6" or so round bubble I wouldnt worry about it. If you like snap some pics and post them up.


----------

